# iBatis größer/kleiner



## MQue (16. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

hab ein blödes Problem, ich frage meine Datenbankwerte per iBatis ab, ist kein Problem, klappt seit ein paar Jahren, jetzt möchte ich eine Abfrage in die iBatis- XML- Datei dazupflanzen, mein problem ist aber das < und das >, das mach natürlich in der XML- Datei nicht verwenden kann,



```
<select id="getValues" parameterClass="DBBean" resultClass="DBWertReadBean">  
		SELECT * FROM (SELECT FIRST 1 * '$tabelle$' zeit < #zeit1# ORDER BY   zeit1 DESC) AS a 
		UNION ALL
		SELECT * FROM (SELECT FIRST 1 * FROM '$tabelle$' WHERE zeit1 > #zeit1# ORDER BY zeit ASC) AS b;
	</select>
```

weiß jemand, wie man < und > ausmaskieren kann?
vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## maki (16. Jun 2009)

So wie immer in XML, entweder &lt; anstatt < und &gt; anstatt >, oder gleich alles als CDATA markieren.


----------



## MQue (16. Jun 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> So wie immer in XML, entweder &lt; anstatt < und &gt; anstatt >, oder gleich alles als CDATA markieren.


Danke, das war sicher die schnellste Antwort seit bestehen des Forums, funkt auch in iBatis, da hatte ich bedenken, aber es geht,
Vielen Dank,


----------



## maki (16. Jun 2009)

> funkt auch in iBatis, da hatte ich bedenken, aber es geht,


Hätte mich gewundert wenn es bei nicht ginge, bei mir tut's das seit Jahren


----------



## Sempah (16. Jun 2009)

Michael1234 hat gesagt.:


> Danke, das war sicher die schnellste Antwort seit bestehen des Forums, funkt auch in iBatis, da hatte ich bedenken, aber es geht,
> Vielen Dank,



Jaja der maki, ich glaube die Bezeichnung seines Jobs lautet: java-forum.org - Powered by vBulletin.
Hab selten in anderen Foren so schnelle und qualifizierte Antworten gesehen.


----------



## maki (16. Jun 2009)

Nene, heisst nur dass auch ein blinder Affe(=ich) mal schnell eine Banane finden kann


----------

